# shad oil



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

I stopped by FTU to get a rod repaired yesterday, and while I was waiting on them to fix it I wondered through the store and found a bottle of shad oil in the offshore section., but I instantly started thinking catfish, and about how to incorporate this smelly stuff into my game plan. I usually throw range cubes for chum, so I was thinking of just pouring a little in the water. Then I was thinking of some kind of of slow release type of contraption. What's yall's thoughts on a good way to use it, and has anyone tried it before?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

taff said:


> I stopped by FTU to get a rod repaired yesterday, and while I was waiting on them to fix it I wondered through the store and found a bottle of shad oil in the offshore section., but I instantly started thinking catfish, and about how to incorporate this smelly stuff into my game plan. I usually throw range cubes for chum, so I was thinking of just pouring a little in the water. Then I was thinking of some kind of of slow release type of contraption. What's yall's thoughts on a good way to use it, and has anyone tried it before?
> 
> put a little,not totally soaked, on a rag...twist the rag around a rock...and drop a dozen all around a waypoint.....come back in a couple hours and sonor the waypoint to see if anyone is home.......if so drop some baited hooks down and wait.......d law


----------



## romo (Mar 29, 2012)

possibly soak alittle in your range cubes


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Rub in on your hands, arms, face and neck as mosquito repellent. I have netted millions of shad and never saw one with a mosquito bite. But don't fall over board. Those catfish will lick all of the hide off of you. LOL

Seriously, I have used it in the past to marinade raw shrimp and other cut baits to enhance the smell appeal. Can't say that it worked any better than untreated bait.


----------

